# Echo dot



## debbie in seattle (Nov 26, 2016)

Was looking at the Amazon app the other day and they had knocked off $10 on the Echo dot.    Ordered one and got it today.    Slickest thing around.    I was able to connect to our Bluetooth speaker in the kitchen and was surprised by all the "apps" offered.


----------



## Carla (Nov 26, 2016)

What exactly is that, Debbie? There are so many gadgets these days.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 26, 2016)

Debbie, do you subscribe to Amazon Prime? If so, there are thousands of free songs you can listen to with your Dot and Bluetooth speaker. Just download the Amazon Music app and you can add playlists, songs and albums and stream them through your Dot. If you set up a free iHeart radio or Pandora account you can ask her to play radio stations or different types of music.

If you have a smartphone download and install the Alexa app and you can tell your Dot to add items to your shopping list and they will show up on you phone app. We add items whenever we think of them or run out of something. (My neighbor's kids add ice cream and candy to her shopping list when she's not around. )

There are tons of things you can do with the Dot. They're on sale right now.
https://www.amazon.com/All-New-Amaz..._1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480220323&sr=8-1&keywords=Dot


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 26, 2016)

Never heard of one of these.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 26, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Never heard of one of these.



It's the "little sister" of the Amazon Echo: https://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Echo-...1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480224334&sr=8-1&keywords=Echo

They're on sale now too. They're usually $179.00.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 26, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> It's the "little sister" of the Amazon Echo: https://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Echo-...1?ie=UTF8&qid=1480224334&sr=8-1&keywords=Echo
> 
> They're on sale now too. They're usually $179.00.



My dot cost $39.00!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 26, 2016)

Carla said:


> What exactly is that, Debbie? There are so many gadgets these days.



It can answer your questions, play music, has many, many apps you can download also.   For $39, figured I didn't have much to lose.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 26, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> My dot cost $39.00!



Debbie, I meant the Echo was usually $179. The Dot has been going for $49, so you got a good deal. 

What have you done done with it so far? What "wake word" name do you use? Alexa?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 26, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> Debbie, do you subscribe to Amazon Prime? If so, there are thousands of free songs you can listen to with your Dot and Bluetooth speaker. Just download the Amazon Music app and you can add playlists, songs and albums and stream them through your Dot. If you set up a free iHeart radio or Pandora account you can ask her to play radio stations or different types of music.
> 
> If you have a smartphone download and install the Alexa app and you can tell your Dot to add items to your shopping list and they will show up on you phone app. We add items whenever we think of them or run out of something. (My neighbor's kids add ice cream and candy to her shopping list when she's not around. )
> 
> ...



I have Pandora so downloaded that and also checked out amazon music, looks great.   Was surprised by all the apps offered, great thing so far.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 26, 2016)

We ask her what time restaurants and stores around us open and what time they close. We ask her about the weather all the time or what the weather is in other cities around the world. You can also ask what the weather is for the week or if you need to bring an umbrella today. I ask her to spell things all the time.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 27, 2016)

I ordered the Dot  today from Amazon. $39.99. They are out of them until Dec. 6th. I have ordered a few things from them this week and when they say 2 day shipping, they mean it.


----------



## Carla (Nov 27, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> It can answer your questions, play music, has many, many apps you can download also.   For $39, figured I didn't have much to lose.



Oh. OK. My iPad does those things.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 27, 2016)

Pappy said:


> I ordered the Dot  today from Amazon. $39.99. They are out of them until Dec. 6th. I have ordered a few things from them this week and when they say 2 day shipping, they mean it.



The white ones are in stock now.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 28, 2016)

I have been interested in one, but looking on youtube and reading the comments on Amazon, you need to download a bunch of apps to get it to work the way you want.

I think the TV Commercials exaggerate all that it can do..

I am not sure that my home wifi will be strong enough to get to operate good (slow internet speed)..


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 28, 2016)

It sounds like Alexa is the Android version of iOS Siri. Can you choose different voices for it/her?


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 28, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> I have been interested in one, but looking on youtube and reading the comments on Amazon, you need to download a bunch of apps to get it to work the way you want.
> 
> I think the TV Commercials exaggerate all that it can do..
> 
> I am not sure that my home wifi will be strong enough to get to operate good (slow internet speed)..



The apps are on the Alexa app, you just browse through the apps and touch them to download them.     Yes, there are lots, but I've decided to keep it simple, at least for now.   My main focus was to listen to music with my Bluetooth speaker I have in my kitchen.  The sound through Alexa itself isn't shabby, if I didn't already have the speaker I have, would of been satisfied with the sound.    I was using my iPhone for that but wanted something dedicated to the speaker.     So far, so good, no complaints at all.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 28, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> It sounds like Alexa is the Android version of iOS Siri. Can you choose different voices for it/her?



Not sure if you can change voices yet.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 29, 2016)

Ok, I ordered one and will see what it does....


----------



## Ralphy1 (Nov 29, 2016)

I have Siri and find her to be extremely pompous...


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 29, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ok, I ordered one and will see what it does....



Be sure and download the app and look through it, lots and lots of stuff.    I want only simple.....for now have my favorite radio stations and some other commands and plan on expanding later.   Today I used the timer and loved it.   Let us know what you think.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 29, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> I have Siri and find her to be extremely pompous...



yea, she does have a bit of a snarky attitude.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Be sure and download the app and look through it, lots and lots of stuff.    I want only simple.....for now have my favorite radio stations and some other commands and plan on expanding later.   Today I used the timer and loved it.   Let us know what you think.



Should be in todays mail..I am hoping that my WiFi is strong enough or I may try to find a signal booster (??)


----------



## debbie in seattle (Nov 30, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> It sounds like Alexa is the Android version of iOS Siri. Can you choose different voices for it/her?



I don't believe so


----------



## bluebreezes (Nov 30, 2016)

Once you get it, it will be interesting to hear more about your experience with it. The price is fantastic for sure.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Nov 30, 2016)

You can't change voices but you can change her name or "wake word". The choices are Alexa, Echo or Amazon.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 1, 2016)

Just got a note from Amazon. Mine will be here Friday. Yeah.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 1, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Once you get it, it will be interesting to hear more about your experience with it. The price is fantastic for sure.


Got mine, it is GREAT!!! But some of her jokes are corny...LOL



Pappy said:


> Just got a note from Amazon. Mine will be here Friday. Yeah.



Pappy, I got mine yesterday, I ordered mine after you, but I got the white as it was in stock..

Alexa answers all of your questions and has a wealth of knowledge!! My wife gets a real kick out of some of her replies..LOL


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2016)

I think that I am falling in love with Alexa...Hard to believe she knows so much and responds in seconds!!

Tell Alexa you love her and listen to her response...LOL


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 2, 2016)

Here's a site for funny things you can say to Alexa: https://turbofuture.com/consumer-electronics/200-Amusing-Amazon-Echo-Easter-Eggs. There are similar sites for Siri, so I figured there must be one by now for Alexa too. Have fun!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 3, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Just got a note from Amazon. Mine will be here Friday. Yeah.



Did ya get it Pappy ???


----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2016)

Sure did, Ken. Having a ball with it. Just found out you can add another person on it so wife and I each have our own account. You just say, Alexa, switch accounts. This morning I ask her to play a song from my playlist. Today I will add our Bluetooth speaker.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 3, 2016)

These new gadgets give me hope as I get older.  It won't be long before we have some sensors and a gadget like Alexa that can help us remember if we took our pills, where we put our keys, when to take a shower or why the cat is in the refrigerator!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 3, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> I think that I am falling in love with Alexa...Hard to believe she knows so much and responds in seconds!!
> 
> Tell Alexa you love her and listen to her response...LOL




Ask her where babies come from. She has at least 2 different answers.  My husband always used to tell her, "Alexa, thank you" When she answered a question or turned off a light. She replies to that as well. And she has a couple replies to Good night and Good morning or Good bye. Ask her where she is.

Tell her to play music from the 60's on iHeart radio. (I think you have to set up a free account on the iHeart site) If you like a song, tell her, "Alexa, I like this." or tell her that you don't. She'll note it. Ask her what's playing and she'll give you the name and artist. Tell her to Pause and then later (even the next day) to resume. Or to turn the sound up or down. I think her speakers on the regular Echo are excellent. We have a large family room/kitchen combo and her sound fills it perfectly.

We have most of our lights connected to her so we can turn them on and off or dim them by voice.

If you intend to buy a few, we use these bulbs and have several. They're less than half the price of the stand alone bulbs.  https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NOL16K...1480778660&sr=sr-1&keywords=Smart+bulbs+Alexa. To connect them you'll need a hub. You can control up to 50 bulbs with it.  This is the one I have: https://www.amazon.com/Wink-PWHUB-W...=UTF8&qid=1480779158&sr=1-2&keywords=Wink+hub I also have a Philips hub which was the first one I bought, but it was often unreliable. I switched to the Wink. Then I just tell Alexa to " discover new devices". She finds them and you can group them using the Alexa app. It's pretty easy.

If you want to try just one, these connect directly to your wifi but are more expensive. No hub needed. https://www.amazon.com/TP-Link-Dimm...=1480778660&sr=8-7&keywords=Smart+bulbs+Alexa

These were all easy to set up. Then it's "Alexa, turn on the living room light." "Alexa, dim the living room light to 20%." "Alexa, turn on the upstairs lights." You can add a bulb to several named groups if you like. Very cool!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks BB...I bought a smart plug with the Dot (bundle price) but it does not work with my router!!!  I admit my router maybe old, but I do not want to update just to turn on a light!!

The instructions state that it must be 2.4GHz (????) Do you know if the bulb requires the same ??

Edit: Got my answer...Will wait and see what else I can use other than TP-Link.
.
                      By 
*Amazon Customer*


*Verified Purchase*(What's this?)       
*This review is from: TP-Link  Smart LED Light Bulb, Wi-Fi, Dimmable White, 50W Equivalent, Works with  Amazon Alexa, 1-Pack (LB100) (Tools & Home Improvement)* 
  Just like their HS-100 TP-Link Smart Plugs,  these will only work on an ENCRYPTED 2.4 GHZ network.  Mine is  unencrypted, and I'm not going to go back and try to encrypt the MANY  devices I currently have connected.  I'll be sending them back tomorrow.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 4, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Thanks BB...I bought a smart plug with the Dot (bundle price) but it does not work with my router!!! View attachment 33810 I admit my router maybe old, but I do not want to update just to turn on a light!!
> 
> The instructions state that it must be 2.4GHz (????) Do you know if the bulb requires the same ??
> 
> ...



Ken, is that your review? Did you send them back? I called TP Link Support once about a smart light switch. Their customer support was useless. I found my answer on a competitor's website. 

I use this router which has a smart feature which automatically connects to faster and slower devices on your wifi network without having to go into the router settings and make adjustments: 

https://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Nigh...d=1480880890&sr=8-2&keywords=Blackhawk+router

All of the smart bulbs and switches so far have worked seamlessly with it. And it's a fast router. We already had the router before Alexa, so I didn't have to get a new one.

What router do you have? Maybe we can figure out how to make it work.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 5, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> Ken, is that your review? Did you send them back? I called TP Link Support once about a smart light switch. Their customer support was useless. I found my answer on a competitor's website.
> 
> I use this router which has a smart feature which automatically connects to faster and slower devices on your wifi network without having to go into the router settings and make adjustments:
> 
> ...



No not my review..

I will hang on to it for awhile..One of my kids might get a Dot so it might help them..


----------



## ronk (Dec 5, 2016)

I've been meaning to buy one for awhile. I messed up this month, so I'll buy one next year. The Dots are selling quickly. Every time I look, they're temporarily out of stock. Amazon is apparently re-stocking them very quickly. They'll give you the 2-day shipping once they're in stock.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 5, 2016)

ronknights said:


> I've been meaning to buy one for awhile. I messed up this month, so I'll buy one next year. The Dots are selling quickly. Every time I look, they're temporarily out of stock. Amazon is apparently re-stocking them very quickly. They'll give you the 2-day shipping once they're in stock.



That must be why they aren't $39 anymore. I see the price went up to $49. The full size Echo went back up to $179 too. I bought one for my sister a little over a week ago for $139. Glad now that I didn't wait. I wonder if they'll go back on sale again before Christmas? The black ones are out of stock until 12/21 and the white until 12/22.

Have any of you read this review? Hilarious! https://www.amazon.com/review/RJVDJ...il-glance&nodeID=9818047011&store=amazon-home


----------



## ronk (Dec 5, 2016)

Apparently Amazon has generated a lot of excitement over the Echo Dot 2. They sell fast, and people have to wait for them to be re-stocked. Yeah, they undoubtedly offered sale prices for Christmas shoppers. They're likely to have another sale or two before the end of the holiday season.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 5, 2016)

Just as a fluke, I ran across the dot's on sale for $39 and thought what the heck.  So glad I did.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Just as a fluke, I ran across the dot's on sale for $39 and thought what the heck.  So glad I did.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2016)

Double ditto. Having a ball with Alexa. Need to get some more accessories.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 6, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Double ditto. Having a ball with Alexa. Need to get some more accessories.



Smart lightbulbs! You can tell Alexa to turn your lights on and off and dim them. Just like The Jetsons!


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 6, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> Smart lightbulbs! You can tell Alexa to turn your lights on and off and dim them. Just like The Jetsons!



is there a way to turn my lights on via Alexa without being home?   I  know I can preset off and on, but I mean driving home and want Alexa to turn my light on before I get home


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> is there a way to turn my lights on via Alexa without being home?   I  know I can preset off and on, but I mean driving home and want Alexa to turn my light on before I get home



Yes, use the app on your smart phone..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> Smart lightbulbs! You can tell Alexa to turn your lights on and off and dim them. Just like The Jetsons!



Which ones work ??

I bought a Smart Plug that does not work!!!


----------



## ronk (Dec 7, 2016)

The best thing is to read the Amazon product page. I believe they describe just which devices work with the Dot.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 7, 2016)

My husband thought he was funny last night and told Alexa he wanted a bag of apples.   To his surprise, she responded and added them to 'the list'.   Sure enough, they were on my shopping list on Amazon.   Guess he learned his lesson.


----------



## ronk (Dec 7, 2016)

"How do you like them apples?!" Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 7, 2016)

Funny boy.     Guarantee you my husband won't do that again.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2016)

[h=1]Wynn Las Vegas to Add Amazon Echo to All 4,700-Plus Hotel Rooms[/h]
CLICK HERE


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 16, 2016)

Just bought Dots for all the grandkids (and one for the hubby) at Best buy yesterday. $39.00 each.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 16, 2016)

Me too, except the husband


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 16, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Me too, except the husband



Only reason I got it for the husband was because he loves talking to Siri. Thought this would give him somebody else to talk to LOL...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2016)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Only reason I got it for the husband was because he loves talking to Siri. Thought this would give him somebody else to talk to LOL...



Most of my kids/grandkids have the app on their smart phones that are glued to their hands..

We enjoy the dot in the living room and she can answer things that my wife does not know!! Time/weather/celeb Bdays etc...


----------



## ronk (Dec 17, 2016)

I really appreciate hearing all of you share your experiences with the Dot. I don't always get the chance to see how fellow seniors like electronic gadgets!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2016)

Caution!!!!!!

We have our Echo Dot located not to far away from our TV, and this commercial came on and activated Alexa!!! I thought it was funny until I realized that it could order something that I did not want like Uber!!!
.


----------



## Bullie76 (Dec 21, 2016)

I have Alexa on my Amazon Fire TV box. Appears to do everything the Dot does except you control it by speaking into the remote. So not as convenient as perhaps the Dot. But pretty nifty feature. I tried the apples trick and sure enough.....added it to my Amazon cart. Doubt I will buy everything I need to turn on/off lights but you never know.

 I'm easily entertained. After Alexa gives an answer, I'll reply "Thanks Alexa". She replies..."That's what I here for" or some other reply. Ha.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 21, 2016)

These are the Smart Bulbs that I like best: https://www.amazon.com/GE-60-Watt-E...8&qid=1482331490&sr=8-1&keywords=ge+link+bulb
It looks like they are out of stock but I think Home Depot might carry them. They are usually under $15. They need a hub to work. This is the one I have: https://www.amazon.com/Wink-PWHUB-W...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=E8WNVCN0JFV0V6BDV1BC  They are usually around $49. Most of the bulbs that work without a hub are more expensive but new ones are becoming available all the time. They were easy to set up using my iPhone or iPad. You can connect up to 50 bulbs to a single hub.

I was on the East Coast last week, turning our lights off and on at home using the app on my iPad. I was talking on the phone to my husband at the time. The response was instant, I tapped the appropriate light icon in the app and the light went on or off. How cool is that?


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 21, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Caution!!!!!!
> 
> We have our Echo Dot located not to far away from our TV, and this commercial came on and activated Alexa!!! I thought it was funny until I realized that it could order something that I did not want like Uber!!!
> .



Alexa will ask you for your 4 digit passcode before she places an order. You set your passcode in the Alexa app. I order things occasionally through Alexa, mostly things I've ordered before. She tells me the current price and description and then asks if I'd like to order. Then she asks for the passcode. Very convenient for things like vitamins, batteries and furnace filters, all of which I've ordered in the past week through Alexa.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 24, 2016)

For anyone who has the Echo or Dot and subscribes to Amazon Prime, there's a great free playlist called "A Cozy Country Christmas". It's a little different than some of typical Christmas music we've been listening to in the past weeks. If you download the Amazon Music app for your phone or tablet you can access all the free playlists and music. LOTS of music free with Prime.

"Alexa, play "A Cozy Country Christmas" playlist."


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 24, 2016)

How about an ALEX?  I wouldn't want a female secretary talking to me all the time.  Maybe a Richard Burton voice??? layful:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Dec 29, 2016)

Bought my Echo Dot a house.      Bought the owl, looks really nice, better than just sitting on the counter.   Bought my daughter the Rubik's Cube, cute too.


----------



## ronk (Dec 30, 2016)

I finally ordered and received my Echo Dot2. I found it a bit off-putting needing to go back and forth between the iPhone and the Dot for the setup. OK, the setup wasn't really too bad. But I got quickly bored. I don't care about most of the suggested skills, etc. I decided to take advantage of the free intro offer for Echo's version of Amazon Music Unlimited, I got Alexa to play most of the Beatles White Album for me. The sound from the included speaker was good enough for me. Then I got bored, told Alexa to stop, and watched TV.

I'd love it if I could get Alexa or even Apple's SIRI to read web pages and my email for me. I'll keep the Dot, but probably use it mostly to play music for me. It's much easier than cranking up iTunes on my Macintosh computers, etc.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 30, 2016)

debbie in seattle said:


> Bought my Echo Dot a house.      Bought the owl, looks really nice, better than just sitting on the counter.   Bought my daughter the Rubik's Cube, cute too.



A house? Could you post a link or a picture? I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 31, 2016)

BlondieBoomer said:


> A house? Could you post a link or a picture? I'm not sure what you mean.





  							Fit for Amazon Echo Dot 2nd generation & 1st generation speaker and Jam Classic Speaker. Alexa's BFF. 							 						
  							Crafted Owl Shape Statue guard station,Excellent Home Decor For You 							 						
  							To prevent Your Echo Dot speaker knock over from Pets and Kids. protect your investments Perfectly 							 						
  							Easy to Install or Remove your echo dot in station, Not effect the sound track from Echo Dot speaker. 							 						
  							Sale Little Artisan Guard station only, Amazon Echo Dot speaker sale separately


----------



## ronk (Dec 31, 2016)

I had to do some digging on Amazon, but found the link for the owl.  https://www.amazon.com/Crafted-Stat...rd_wg=ocOAt&psc=1&refRID=19BM24VTJSGJ71E6FE4N


----------

